# The Traditional Juice Co is back at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (12/1/16)

One of our favourite juices is now back in stock.




*A sweet, savory eliquid treat, Indian Giver is a deep fried vanilla ice cream, covered with a light coating of powdered sugar.*

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/traditional-juice-co

We also have their latest release in stock as well:



*
White Tiger

A decadent vanilla bean milk shake topped with strawberries, blueberries, and waffle cone crumple.*

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/traditional-juice-co


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)

I'm in for White Tiger! Hopefully there is a 3mg bottle left when I get there on Thursday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

